
Remains of the Palace of Axayácatl and a house built by Cortés are discovered - Thevet
https://www.inah.gob.mx/boletines/9259-remains-of-the-palace-of-axayacatl-and-a-house-built-by-order-of-cortes-are-discovered-in-monte-de-piedad-building
======
dr_dshiv
Spanish Historian Francisco López de Gómara:

"a few days after Cortes left to confront Narváez, it became time for a
festival the Mexicas wanted to celebrate in their traditional way. . . . They
begged Pedro de Alvarado to give them his permission, so [the Spaniards]
wouldn't think that they planned to kill them. Alvarado consented provided
that there were no sacrifices, no people killed, and no one had weapons. More
than 600 gentlemen and several lords gathered in the yard of the largest
temple; some said there were more than a thousand there. They made a lot of
noise with their drums, shells, bugles, and hendidos, which sounded like a
loud whistle. Preparing their festival, they were naked, but covered with
precious stones, pearls, necklaces, belts, bracelets, many jewels of gold,
silver, and mother-of-pearl, wearing very rich feathers on their heads. They
performed a dance called the mazeualiztli, which is called that because it is
a holiday from work [symbolized by the word for farmer, macehaulli]. . . .
They laid mats in the patio of the temple and played drums on them. They
danced in circles, holding hands, to the music of the singers, to which they
responded. The songs were sacred, and not profane, and were sung to praise the
god honored in the festival, to induce him to provide water and grain, health,
and victory, or to thank him for healthy children and other things. And those
who knew the language and these ceremonial rites said that when the people
danced in the temples, they perform very different from those who danced the
netoteliztli, in voice, movement of the body, head, arms, and feet, by which
they manifested their concepts of good and evil. The Spaniards called this
dance, an areito, a word they brought from the islands of Cuba and Santo
Domingo. While the Mexica gentlemen were dancing in the temple yard of
Vitcilopuchtli [Huitzilopochtli], Pedro de Alvarado went there. Whether on
[the basis of] his own opinion or in an agreement decided by everyone, I don't
know, but some say he had been warned that the Indian nobles of the city had
assembled to plot the mutiny and the rebellion, which they later carried out;
others, believe that [the Spaniards] went to watch them perform this famous
and praised dance, and seeing how rich they were and wanting the gold the
Indians were wearing, he [Alvarado] covered each of the entrances with ten or
twelve Spaniards and went inside with more than fifty [Spaniards], and without
remorse and lacking any Christian piety, they brutally stabbed and killed the
Indians, and took what they were wearing."

